# Tunnel Hull Gheenoe Classic DHC (Re: PROJECT NMZ)



## capt.bertman (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a trick out gheenoe I build. Theres about $20,000 in it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: PROJECT NMZ*

Good job posting the pictures! I added a couple returns between each one to format it and made it a separate thread for you. 


Is that a factory installed tunnel hull? Man that is a sweet set up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Tunnel Hull Gheenoe Classic DHC (PROJECT NMZ)*

Kewl, but I wouldn't mind more details on the boat in the background.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Tunnel Hull Gheenoe Classic DHC (PROJECT NMZ)*

How thick is the pipe for the poling platform? The guy who's making mine is using 1.5 inch, and I don't know if that's big enough.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Tunnel Hull Gheenoe Classic DHC (PROJECT NMZ)*

That this is a sweet ride, that is about the best "More with less" I have seen!!!! That thing looks like you could fish all day in shallow water and have every amenity of a bigger skiff. I like the placement of the whip antenna by the polling plat form


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Tunnel Hull Gheenoe Classic DHC (PROJECT NMZ)*



> How thick is the pipe for the poling platform? The guy who's making mine is using 1.5 inch, and I don't know if that's big enough.


Doing so would have pushed the cost to $20,010.00

;D ;D ;D 

Nice rig

-T


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Tunnel Hull Gheenoe Classic DHC (PROJECT NMZ)*

Cool Rig I would love to look around that shop one day..good stuff there.

That JP is a macdadyyy


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Tunnel Hull Gheenoe Classic DHC (PROJECT NMZ)*



> How thick is the pipe for the poling platform? The guy who's making mine is using 1.5 inch, and I don't know if that's big enough.


1.5" is fine if they build it right. i built mine out of 1" and its very strong.

This boat is insane! i saw it at the shop. it is a factory tunnel and the jack plate is nuts! He can definitely jack the prop all the way out of the water (i guess if you ever have to do that for some reason).


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Tunnel Hull Gheenoe Classic DHC (PROJECT NMZ)*

I just noticed the C-Dory in another pic.  I love those things.


----------

